# TORONTO | 16 York | 157m | 515ft | 31 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Allegedly construction is slated to begin in July. 
This has been on hold (?) for quite some time. 

https://www.reminetwork.com/articles/construction-begins-on-new-479-million-toronto-office-tower/


> Slated to open June 1, 2020, the building will target LEED Platinum specifications and WELL certification, and include three underground parking levels with 289 parking stalls and ground level retail space. About 879,000 square feet of first class office space is expected, along with a one-acre, green roof, elevated 40 feet above street level and an expansive courtyard adjacent to the building
> 
> *CF is proceeding with site construction without first securing a major anchor tenant.*


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Toronto's ready for another bland blue box.

















http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-18


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-21


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-21


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

This is a good design. I wish Toronto would get more of these classy, relatively simple designs to balance out all of the wacky residential towers in the skyline.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-22


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-22


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Space


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Somemidtowner


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@drum 118


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@EdwardSkira


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-28


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-30


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-32


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=145470&page=422


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-35


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...lac-fairview-architectsalliance.18938/page-36


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The photos are giving me the impression that all of the buildings in that neighborhood are the same, or just resemble each other way too much.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

15/02/19










pic by Sikander at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nce.18938/page-46#lg=attachment174057&slide=0


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

